# Can a cat be comfortable in two homes/territories?



## tmborden (May 29, 2009)

It's looking somewhat likely that our family - my wife, our cat Snoop, and I - may be splitting time between two homes in about a year. We have all been living full time in the same home for about 8 years now but starting next June we may need to live 6 months a year here, and six months a year on my in-laws' ranch a few hours away. We're concerned about how Snoop is going to deal with that because we have always known that cats are very particular and attached to their territory. He's an outdoor/indoor cat who comes and goes as he pleases thru a window in our house that is open 24/7/365. He usually spends about half the day inside and half out, sleeping with us in our bed most of the night. He's very attached to us as his parents. But he also seems to be a big fan of his immediate territory around our home. Is it even possible for an outdoor cat to go back and forth between two homes/territories without having major problems? The upside of the equation is that we think he could be very happy at the ranch - lots of mice and gophers and little critters to chase. We just don't know if he would be able to deal with the back and forth. Any advice from someone with experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum!
I think, as long as his "family unit" is still together, and he is made (_at the ranch_) to stay inside for at least a week, so he *knows* where his food/people are and can become accustomed to his new home...then try going outside supervised (_with you or wife accompanying him_) as he is allowed to become familiar with the new area for a few days... I think he should do fine. The goal is to make him feel comfortable in the new home and then help him get familiar with the exterior area of the new home, so he knows where to come to get back inside and how to get home from his explorations.

If any problems arise, I think they would come in the form of being nervous at first, just because it is strange/different, but like I said, if his familiar people are with him it won't be awful. _IME, indoor/outdoor cats are very adaptable and tend to be pretty laid-back with few behavioral problems._ Overall, I think probably the biggest challenge, will be him having to carve out his territory every 6mo. There is a good chance that he will have to establish himself in the new (_ranch_) area AND when he returns to his other home, other cats may have moved in and 'staked a claim' to that territory while he was away.

Keep up-to-date on his vaccinations and watch for any catfight injuries that could abcess. I would also de-worm him through the vet (droncit for tapeworms) because he will get worms from any prey he may eat. I'd also deep him steady on Revolution to help control fleas. I'm not sure, but I think Revolution also kills some worms?

Anyhow, just use common sense with him until you see he is relaxed and familiar with the new home and the new territory around the home, then I'll bet he's gonna have some fun!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## tmborden (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

